# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [How-To] Runescape Let me get into trouble

## thepowerlevel

Can anyone help me? I am fond of playing Runescape 3. As you can see that you always need gold to make the character stronger in the game. So I used my mum's credit card to buy more than 600M gold for almost $200 in vgolds . But now, I feel regret that I use my mum's card because $200 is not a small amount for a student. Does anyone know what should I do? Or I will be grounded! I am begging you guys. 

Please!!!! 
There are some options: 1. To tell the truth to my mum, apologize to her and accept the punishment. 2. Pretend nothing has happened, then my mum must know someone use her card, she will claim recharge, the site will show the transaction to the bank, and the bank will show it to my mum. Maybe she will know it's me or not. 

So which option is better?
Well, my mum found the problem, and she did not know it's me. And she claimed the recharge, the site customer service contacted me later. They did not blamed me and asked me what happened. Then I tell them the truth. I felt so sorry to my mum and the customer service. I tell the truth to my mum, and promise that I will do some part-time job for her to pay the credit card.

----------


## VoTuUS

Sell the gold. Request a paypal debit card and withdraw the money and give it back to your mother. You won't get all 200$ back, but most of it.

Edit: Or stake the gold, and double up twice that way you can keep some gold and give the full amount back. I used to stake on 2007 servers to pay $5000 in court fees because they only gave me 2 months to pay it.

----------


## thepowerlevel

> Sell the gold. Request a paypal debit card and withdraw the money and give it back to your mother. You won't get all 200$ back, but most of it.
> 
> Edit: Or stake the gold, and double up twice that way you can keep some gold and give the full amount back. I used to stake on 2007 servers to pay $5000 in court fees because they only gave me 2 months to pay it.




thank you for relying me and give me the useful advice ,,,i will adopt your advice to get my mother trust ,by the way , Do you need free cd-key from me ,,the scdkey shop sent me some free cd-keys for long time customers, I make a decision not to play game again until my mother frogive me ,if you need the extra game ,i will sent you as a gift ,

----------


## Skrizzly

> thank you for relying me and give me the useful advice ,,,i will adopt your advice to get my mother trust ,by the way , Do you need free cd-key from me ,,the scdkey shop sent me some free cd-keys for long time customers, I make a decision not to play game again until my mother frogive me ,if you need the extra game ,i will sent you as a gift ,


How it all ended up? Are you grounded?

----------


## highs

thank you boy

----------


## bezerker08

Good boy lol+

----------

